# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software)  جهاز اركتيل جديد عاوز فك شفره

## medoalbob

ده السريال 
357769032725482
وده الاى دى
305x-2bmleG1

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

